# GT 5000 steering



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have my GT 5000 in the garage apart, trying to see if I can do anything with the poor steering radius. Any ideas would be much welcomed.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Most times poor steering is due to rust on the spindles (where it goes thru the front axle) - depends if theres zerk fittings on them if theyre greased enough- sometimes rust does form in the bushing areas and hinders steering.

Id pull the spindles, clean and grease them up, another thing is make sure the front tires have plenty of air, low front tire pressure will also affect the steering.

Most times the poor steering aspects are engineered in at the factory - i have a 84 dynamark that has the steering radius of a semi truck - tight turns arent an option.


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi. yep, the tractor rolls fine but just like you say, turns like a semi. I am so disappointed since my simplicity would turn on a dime and give me change back. I was hoping that maybe a steering from some other tractor or whatever would be an alternative. Guess I will just have to engineer something myself, but thx for the input.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, Sorry to say, not much can be done. Most of the time, it's the bad geometry of the linkage. Yes, most all the older tractors from the eighties and back, will out turn most of the newer ones. I know the same drag... Pretty bad when you have to negotiate when to yank the wheel from one direction to the other in hopes of covering the area which keeps being missed...
Best Rgards,
Cedar Mill Bumper and Hitch


----------

